# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Το δικό Μου

## BlackCoral

Ευχαριστώ το φίλο που χθες μου άνοιξε έναν δρόμο. 
Εδώ θα γράφω τις σκέψεις μου, τι νιώθω και τι καταλαβαίνω στην πορεία, τι με θυμώνει και γιατί, τι με φτιάχνει, τι κολλήματα τραβάω, τι πισωγυρίσματα, πώς πάω μπροστά και τι με βοηθάει, θα μιλάω για να με ακούω γενικώς. Γιατί μου αρέσει να με ακούω.

"Time is a created thing. To say I don't have time is like saying I don't want to." Lao Tzu

----------


## BlackCoral

Τα χόμπυ μου. Ένας τρόπος να ξεχνιέμαι, ένας τρόπος να φεύγω, αλλά να μην μπορώ να εστιάσω ποτέ. Είναι η ψυχαγωγία, είναι άρτος και θεάματα, είναι το κόλπο σου να με κρατήσεις μακριά από το τι μπορώ να γίνω. Είναι ο πασατέμπος σου, που σου σερβίρανε κι εσένα κάποτε, και θες κι εμένα εκεί, να τον τρώμε αγκαλιά στον καναπέ βλέποντας καμιά ταινία. Δε μπορώ να εστιάσω, γιατί έμαθα κάποτε να πρέπει να φεύγω, να μην είμαι εκεί, να χρειάζεται να φεύγω, να φοβάμαι να μένω. Θα μένω ρε, θα βρω, θα γυρίσω τις πέτρες ανάποδα, θα ψάξω τον πλανήτη, θα με βρω. Και όχι αυτό που έπρεπε, και όχι όπως με θες, όπως με θέλω. Και ούτε καν όπως με θέλω, γιατί κι αυτό θα στο γυρίσω αύριο και θα ψάχνεις ποια είμαι. Είμαι νερό.

----------


## BlackCoral

Time is an illusion. Albert Einstein. Ως ψευδαίσθηση μου δίνει την ευκαιρία μου, δεν έχω ηλικία, δεν έχω ανάγκη να είμαι παιδί ή ενήλικας, δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη να με κατατάξω, δεν υπάρχει σταθερά που πρέπει να ακολουθώ, δεν υπάρχεις κι εσύ που θα μου πεις τι θα είμαι. Θα είμαι ό,τι γουστάρω, τι δεν κατανοείς από αυτό; Ένα, δύο, τρία, τέσσερα πράγματα σε ένα. Κανένα. Δύο. Τι συνδυασμοί μπορεί να υπάρξουνε; 
Αν με θυμώνεις όταν με κατατάσεις είναι γιατί δεν έχω ανακαλύψει να με βρίσκω, έξω από τις κατατάξεις σου. Κι έτσι, είμαστε όλοι the great illusionists. Πως λένε The Great Gatsby, ε, αυτό.

----------


## BlackCoral

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό που έλειπε ή λείπει είναι η εκμάθηση ή η "απομάθηση". Υπήρχαν πράγματα που θεωρούσα δεδομένα, φοβόμουν να τα αγγίξω, ήταν άγια, ήταν όρια. Τι θα μείνει όταν δε θα υπάρχουν όρια. Εκεί όταν όλα έφυγαν και ό,τι πριν είχα δεδομένο στη θέση του μία άβυσσος ανοίχτηκε, είδα το κενό, το κενό τόσο απόλυτο, τόσο τρομακτικό. Δε συνειδητοποίησα ότι εκεί υπήρχαν πατερίτσες, ότι τώρα δίχως αυτές τα πόδια μου δεν είχαν τη δύναμη να σταθούν, ο φόβος μου ήταν τώρα αυτό που μου έφερε τον τρόμο. Τον τρόμο του κενού. Το πέσιμο ήταν γεμάτο τρόμο. Σαν την αλίκη που θα έπεφτε, δε με άφησα να πέσω, κρατήθηκα απεγνωσμένα από τα κλαδιά τριγύρω από την τρύπα, τα χέρια μου μάτωναν, έπρεπε να κρατηθώ, έχανα τον έλεγχο. Η ανάγκη μου για έλεγχο ήταν τώρα εχθρός μου, ο φόβος μου πως θα χάσω τον έλεγχο, πως μπαίνω σε ένα τοπίο που δεν ελέγχω εγώ, πως όσα ήξερα υποχωρούσαν και στη θέση τους ένας νέος κόσμος ανοιγόταν, ήταν ένα υπαρξιακό χτύπημα στο στομάχι, μια γροθιά που έκοβε την ανάσα μου. Δεν αφέθηκα στην αλλαγή, φοβήθηκα τι μπορούσε να μου δείξει, το τέρας μέσα μου, το θηρίο. Κι όμως, έλεγα ότι θα γίνω φίλη της σκιάς μου, το έλεγα κάποτε. Δεν ήταν έτσι. Οι διδαχές τους είχαν κραταιά θεμέλια μέσα στο νου, ο νους αντιστάθηκε στο χάος, αντί να αγκαλιάσει τον τρόμο, να μείνει εκεί μέχρι να περάσει, μέχρι να πάρω την αναπνοή στη σακούλα και να μπορώ πια να αναπνέω κανονικά, υποχώρησα. Τώρα ξέρω ότι έπρεπε να γίνει έτσι, έπρεπε να αφεθώ να γλιστρήσω σε κείνη την τρύπα, στη μαυρίλα της που με καλούσε και με τρομοκρατούσε ταυτόχρονα, έπρεπε να εμπιστευθώ το σκοτάδι για να βρω το φως, το φως που θα μου πόναγε τα μάτια, γιατί δεν είχαν δει ποτέ όσα ήταν αληθινά.

----------


## BlackCoral

Θα γράφω και ιστορίες. Σήμερα η ιστορία μου είναι το Κουτί με τα Σπίρτα και ο ΣπιρτοΚράτωρ.
Ήταν κάποτε ένα μάτσο σπίρτα στην κατοχή ενός Σπιρτοκράτορα. Ανάμεσά τους ένα ήταν πιο ψηλό και καθόλου δεν μπορούσε ο Σπιρτοκράτωρ να είχε ένα που δεν ήταν όμοιο, θα χρειαζόταν νέα δεδομένα και στάνταρντς να πρέπει να περαστούν, και διάφορα ενεργοβόρα πραματάκια. Οι Σπιρτοκράτορες γενικά δε θέλουν να τους ξοδεύεις ενέργεια. Γι αυτό η Αρχή, ο Σπιρτοκράτωρ, κάθε μέρα το τιμωρούσε λέγοντάς του πως είναι πολύ ψηλό και γι αυτό άσχημο. Ξεχώριζε, ήταν σαν καμήλα μέσα στα νορμάλ σπίρτα του ήρεμου και όμοιου σε ύψος πληθυσμού της Σπιρτοχώρας. Αλλά γιατί να το κάνω λέει ενώ έχω στη διάθεσή μου άλλα σπίρτα να το κάνουν για μένα; Ως Σπιρτοκράτωρ και Αρχή της Σπιρτοκουτοχώρας, διέταξε τα άλλα σπίρτα να αναλάβουν την φύλαξη της τάξης, και του σωστού ενδεδειγμένουν ύψους των σπιρτοκατοίκων του κουτιού της Σπιρτοχώρας. Κορόιδευαν, της άφηναν σημειώματα στο θρανίο, στην αυλή γινόταν μεγάλο σούσουρο, κοίτα την σαν hightower είναι. Το ψηλό σπίρτο ένιωθε άσχημα για το ύψος του, έπρεπε πάση θυσία να κοντύνει. Τώρα ο Σπιρτοκράτορας είχε λιγότερη δουλειά, γιατί το ψηλό σπίρτο δε θα χρειαζόταν να μπει στον κόπο να το κοντύνει ο ίδιος, too much work. To ίδιο συμμάχησε με τα άλλα σπίρτα, ανέλαβε το καθήκον να κονταίνει, μαζευόταν λοιπόν σαν παιδί στην τάξη, σαν έφηβη στο πάρτυ, δεν έβαζε ρούχα που θα την έκαναν να φαίνεται ψηλότερη, (πώς; κάθετες ρίγες στα ρούχα, αποκλείεται!)γιατί δεν ήθελε να ξεχωρίζει από τα άλλα Σπιρτοκόριτσα. Τώρα μπορούσε να μην έχει τόσο άγχος, γιατί τα άλλα Σπιρτοκόριτσα δεν την κοίταγαν σαν alien, και ο Σπιρτοκράτορας κοιμόταν ήσυχος, αφού είχε τόσους βοηθούς. Τα σπιρτοαγοράκια επίσης την ενέκριναν περισσότερο, είχε κόρτε και κατακτήσεις. Προχώρα το για το Κοντόσπιρτο. Για το χοντρόσπιρτο, για το ασχημόσπιρτο, για το τεμπελόσπιρτο, για το μαυρόσπιρτο, για το αλανόσπιρτο, για το μη νοικοκυρόσπιρτο, για το ξενόσπιρτο, το αναπηρόσπιρτο, το αρρωστόσπιρτο. 
Πάλι ταξιδεύω σε ιστορίες.

----------


## BlackCoral

Απόσταση κι από τον εαυτό αφήνει περιθώρια βελτίωσης της θέασης και εξέτασης των πραγμάτων. Στον τρόπο γραφής διαφαίνονται υπολείμματα των διδαχών, κυρίως στα δίπολα. Μασημένη εύπεπτη επεξεργασία των εργοστασίων μαζικής σκέψης. Πρέπει να φύγει.

----------


## BlackCoral

Ναι, τρέξτε στον ψυχίατρο. Να σας γιατρέψουν, να σας δώσουν τα χαπάκια τους, γιατί αυτά είναι βλέπεις που φταίνε για το ότι δεν είσαι ευτυχισμένος. Δε φταίει ότι ζεις άρρωστα, όχι, ΕΣΥ είσαι άρρωστος. Πρέπει να σε στρώσουν, να σε λειάνουν, να σε ηρεμήσουν, να σε γαληνέψουν, πρέπει να διώξουν τις αιχμές, τα δάκρυα, την αγωνία, πρέπει να νιώθεις όμορφα και να χαμογελάς όταν όλα γύρω σου είναι ένα τεράστιο μπουρδέλο. Αν δε βλέπεις την αντίφαση κοίτα να αλλάξεις φακό. Διαλέγω το κόκκινο.

----------


## BlackCoral

Καλημέρα. Το βράδυ είδα ένα όνειρο, ότι λέει είχα πάρει έναν κουβά γεμάτο μπογιά και την πέταγα πάνω στην πόλη. Σκέφτηκα πως κι ένα της κομμάτι φτάνει, κι έτσι στο μυαλό μου αναδύθηκε μία σκέψη. Μπορεί να δείχνει μια ασχήμια ομορφότερη όταν την βάψεις με κάτι που της ταιριάζει. Τι χρειάζομαι; Ό,τι χρειάζομαι το έχω. Δε χρειάζομαι να είμαι άλλη, δε χρειάζεται να με παρακολουθώ, δε χρειάζεται να με διορθώνω. Έχω ό,τι χρειάζομαι, κι ένα ελάχιστο κομμάτι πράξης αξίζει όσο χιλιάδες λόγια. Διαβάζω διάφορα για δικαιώματα και πράγματα που πίστευα κι εγώ ότι ήταν άξια της προσοχής μου. Τώρα κοιτάζω αποστασιοποιημένα τους ανθρώπους να νομίζουν πως με την άδεια των άλλων σκέφτονται ότι κερδίζεται ο κόσμος. Και κάτι γλοιώδεις προσπάθειες άλλων να αρέσουν στους πάντες. 
Είμαι εδώ, παλεύω. Η απάθεια φεύγει όταν είμαι ζωντανή, όταν καίω το κερί, όταν φωτίζω τον κόσμο μου, όταν η ανάσα μου δεν είναι εγκρατής, όταν χρησιμοποιώ τη φωνή μου, όταν βλέπω όχι όταν με κοιτάω από μακριά. Η αποξένωση είναι το δικό τους όπλο, δε θα την επιτρέψω.

----------


## BlackCoral

Έχεις δει την ταινία Frances, με πρωταγωνίστρια την Jessica Lange, μία ταινία βασισμένη σε πραγματικά γεγονότα, τη ζωή της Frances Farmer; Την λοβοτομή την ξεχάσαμε τάχαμου; Αν όχι, δες και μετά έλα να συζητήσουμε για την Ψυχιατρική. Ένας επιστημονικός τομέας γεμάτος αθλιότητα, που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί πάμπολλες φορές στην ιστορία για να ομογενοποιήσει το διαφορετικό. Τίποτε άλλο απ' αυτό που κάνει μέχρι σήμερα. Συστημική σαπίλα, εμποτισμένη ιεραρχία με σκοπό να αποδυναμώσει το διαφορετικό. Τσιράκια του κάθε συστήματος. Και πώς γίνεται το xanax που είναι τόσο εθιστικό, ένα τυχαίο παράδειγμα, που σε κάνει ζάκι κανονικό να έχει τη σφραγίδα του νόμου, ενώ η κοκαίνη όχι, πάλι τυχαίο παράδειγμα; Εδώ μαζεύουνε ανθρώπους με τη βοήθεια της αστυνομίας, χωρίς λες καν οι ίδιοι να υπάρχουν, χωρίς να έχουν λόγο για τη ζωή τους την ίδια. Τα φάρμακα που έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί από τα κράτη για βασανισμό, απόσπαση ομολογιών, τι είναι; Όλα ένα τεράστιος βούρκος, που ξεχειλίζει κι όμως "συστήνεται" από πολλά μέλη ξανά και ξανά. Δε ρωτάω απόψεις για όποιον αναρωτιέται. Τις δικές μου σκέψεις μοιράζομαι.

----------


## BlackCoral

Αυτά που με θυμώνουν, αυτά που έχω βιώσει στο πετσί μου. Αυτά που με έχουν σημαδέψει, που έχω δει. Τη βία. Τον εξαναγκασμό. Με θύμωσε το ότι ένα μέλος από δω μέσα έστειλε το άλλο στο ψυχιατρείο "για το καλό του". Είστε σοβαροί, θέλετε και μπράβο ρε; Που ακούτε και μπράβο από τα άλλα μέλη. Και αδιαφορήσατε για το ότι το ίδιο έγραψε τι τραύμα πέρασε και πώς δεν μπορεί να το διαχειριστεί; Με ποιο δικαίωμα αποφασίζετε χωρίς τον άλλον για τον άλλον; Τον εκμηδενίζετε, τον απαλείφετε και το παίζετε ανθρωπιστές και σωτήρες;;;

----------


## BlackCoral

Αν δεν είσαι σπασμένος δε θες "φτιάξιμο". 
Για να σε φτιάξει κάποιος, του παραχωρείς την άδεια. Και τον τοποθετείς στο βάθρο του δημιουργού σου.
Του θεού σου.

----------


## BlackCoral

Πώς πέφτει σύρμα άμεσα, θα έλεγε κανείς ότι υπάρχουν καρφιά. Λες;

----------


## BlackCoral

Πέρασα μία γεμάτη μέρα. Απόλαυσα πολύ έναν ζεστό καφέ και μία χρήσιμη ανάλυση. Ο ουρανός έλαμπε, άφησα τα παράθυρα ανοιχτά ολημερίς. Μ' αρέσει να διαβάζω με τον αέρα στο πρόσωπό μου και τον ήλιο στα μαλλιά. Οι λέξεις σκαρφαλώνουν στο στήθος, ανεβαίνουν στο στόμα, θωπεύουν τη σιωπή, ανιχνεύουν τις τάσεις της. Άκουσα Steppenwolf, είχα καιρό να ακούσω.

----------


## BlackCoral

Σήμερα τελειώνω πράγματα που έχω να δώσω. Όμως θα φροντίσω κάθε μέρα να έχει χρόνο για ανάλυση και αυτοανάλυση. Νιώθω σα να δίψαγα πολλά χρόνια. Σκόρπαγα την ενέργειά μου εδώ κι εκεί, τώρα γνωρίζω πως είναι πολύτιμη για να την αναλώνω στην κακοφωνία των άλλων. Όσα και να έδινα, όσα και να έκανα είχαν τη στάμπα του ανικανοποίητου που σύντομα ερχόταν κάθε φορά να σκιάσει τη μέρα. Τίποτε δεν φάνταζε αρκετό. Έδινα και σκόρπαγα τον εαυτό μου ακόμη και όταν έβλεπα πως δεν είχε το αποτέλεσμα που φανταζόμουν. Ίσως μάλιστα όλα αυτά να λειτουργούσαν ενάντια στο να βρω αυτό που χρειάζομαι, ως μία προσωρινή κάλυψη και αποσυμπίεση συν την απαράμιλλη ψευδαίσθηση της προσφοράς με την οποία τώρα γελάω. Άλλη παγίδα πάλι η αυτοθυσία. Η ρυθμιστική αυτή παγίδα, για ένα δοχείο που ποτέ δεν θα μπορούσε να εκραγεί. Που του αφαιρούσε κάθε δυνατότητα να ξεσπάσει, ένας φόβος για το περίσσιο, μια τσιγκουνιά που με μαράζωνε σαν τα λουλούδια σε ένα βάζο επίτηδες τοποθετημένο στην πιο αθέατη και παρείσακτη άκρη ενός δωματίου. Ποτέ στο κέντρο.

----------


## BlackCoral

Ανακάλυψα κι άλλα πράγματα που με στοίχειωναν, κι άλλα φαντάσματα που με κυνηγούσαν. Νομίζω πως ήμουν ένα καλό παράδειγμα ανθρώπου με το νου του τυλιγμένο στην ομίχλη των στοιχειών και των διπόλων. Ανακάλυψα πως ούτε η Φύση είχε γλιτώσει, ούτε η ανθρώπινη μου φύση. Θυμήθηκα τα φαντάσματα των πειρατών στη γνωστή τριλογία, που επαναλάμβαναν μονότονα "One with the Ship, One with the Ship" Και γνωρίζω τώρα πως για μένα ήταν "one with the Machine". Όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά ο μισθωτός μου χρόνος ήταν άλλο ένα στοιχείο που επέτεινε την αλλοτρίωση, η τέλεια ειρωνεία. Ήμουν εχθρός αυτού που υποτίθεται αγαπούσα. Πώς μπορεί να γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο; Μπορεί όταν η αποξένωση είναι τέλεια.

----------


## BlackCoral

Σήμερα είναι ακόμη καλύτερη μέρα. Αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα τον εαυτό μου και να μαθαίνω να χρησιμοποιώ το συναίσθημά μου και τη λογική μου αναλύοντας τι και γιατί, με νέες λέξεις, γιατί οι παλιές δε νιώθω πως με καλύπτουν πλέον. Θέλω να κερδίσω πίσω τη γλώσσα μου, που πριν ήταν μία ξένη γλώσσα, άλλη μία απλά σε μία βαβέλ ασυνάρτητων αναζητήσεων και αλαφιασμένων ξοδεμάτων σε ένα αέναο κυνήγι ουσίας.

----------


## BlackCoral

Θύμησες σήμερα. Ενός παιδιού στην τάξη που πετούσε σαίτες, οι σαίτες του ήταν πάντα τόσο καλοφτιαγμένες που έβρισκε τον στόχο, ζυγιασμένες, πώς να στο πω. Μου έλειψαν οι σαίτες του.

----------


## BlackCoral

Συνεχίζω να ψάχνω, συνεχίζω να βρίσκω. Διαβάζω και πετάω τις λέξεις που δε με καλύπτουν, διώχνω τις φράσεις που δεν είναι για μένα. Κρατάω ό,τι μπορεί να μου χρησιμέψει. Δεν αναγνωρίζω προέλευση και δε με νοιάζει. Αυτό που με νοιάζει είναι αν μου είναι χρήσιμες. Θα κλέψω ό,τι μπορώ, θα το κάνω δικό μου αν μου χρησιμεύει στον δρόμο μου. Τι θα βγει; Δεν ξέρω. Δεν είμαι αυτό που ήμουν και δεν ξέρω σε τι θα με βγάλει. Αλλά η χαρά είναι κρυμμένη κάπου εκεί, στο ότι η δύναμή μου μεγαλώνει όσο η απάθεια εγκαταλείπεται, όσο πετάω από τον θρόνο τους έναν έναν όσους και όσα με κράταγαν στα γόνατα και φυλάκιζαν την επιθυμία μου, όλο μου το είναι. Ξέρεις, στο παρελθόν ήρθα να σε βρω. Δεν μπόρεσα. Εσύ δε με εμπιστευόσουν, γιατί λογικό, δε με ήξερες, μπορεί να ήμουν -ινσέρτ γουότ-, μεγάλο το ρίσκο κτλ, εγώ γιατί πάλευα με τα στοιχειά μου συν δεν ήξερα πώς να σε βρω, συν δεν πας άξαφνα και λες, γεια, θες να μιλήσουμε λίγο και σου λέει ο άλλος, οκ, έλα. Όλοι είμαστε δύσπιστοι, έχουμε άμυνες γιατί εδώ που τα λέμε, παίζονται σημαντικά πράγματα, αλλά πώς θα σε πλησιάσω και πώς θα σε βρω, για να σε κάνω δικό μου, άγνωστό μου τοπίο; Συνεχίζω όμως, και κάποτε θα σε βρω, κάποτε θα συναντηθούμε λέω. Αν δεν το κάνω, δε θα μπορώ να με κοιτάω στα μάτια. Δεν μπορώ να πάω κάτω χωρίς τη μάχη μου. Δε θέλω να παραιτηθώ, δε θέλω, δε θέλω, δε θέλω.

----------


## BlackCoral

Γαλήνη. Πήγα μια βόλτα, περνάω όμορφα, ξαναπαίζω. Το χαίρομαι. Κι αφού μου δίνει ικανοποίηση, γιατί να μην το κάνω; Μέσα σε ένα δυστοπικό κόσμο που πια με τριγυρίζει, υπάρχει ένας κρυφός ολόλαμπρος κόσμος που με καλεί. Ακούω τη φωνή του και βαδίζω σταθερά.

----------


## BlackCoral

Τα λόγια των τρελών, τα λόγια των τρελών γιατί έχω σιχαθεί τα λόγια των λογικών. Έχω εγώ ζημιά. Δεν είναι η ζημιά που θέλησαν να μου επιβάλλουν, είναι η ζημιά που με έφτασε εδώ. Μπορώ να δω, βλέπω και καταλαβαίνω. Ψάχνω ανάμεσα από τις σχισμές να διαβάζω. Να βρίσκω.

----------


## BlackCoral

Σήμερα με έκρινα αυστηρά. Η κρίση κάνει τη χαρά της ανακάλυψης να υποχωρεί. Ένα κύμα που πήγε μπροστά, σήμερα αποτραβιέται στον εαυτό του ξανά. Δεν είχα ενέργεια. Ενοχή. Δεν υπάρχει σκοπός. Πώς να συμβιβαστώ με την έλλειψή του; Μπερδεύομαι. Μία σκέψη με τραβάει παραπέρα, ένα συναίσθημα ή κάτι άλλο με κρατάει πίσω. Δεν το αξιολογώ, απλά το αναγνωρίζω. Αποχαιρέτησα κάτι που με λύπησε, σίγουρα ήταν όμορφο που υπήρχε, το έχουν αυτό οι ψευδαισθήσεις, κάποιες είναι ιδιαίτερα στολισμένες με κάθε λογής παρωχημένα ιδεατά. Θα έπρεπε να νιώθω χαρά; αλλά ήταν λύπη εκεί στην ακτή κοιτώντας το να φεύγει. Ξέροντας πως δε θα είναι μεν εκεί, ποτέ ξανά δε θα το δω με τον ίδιο τρόπο, αλλά και γνωρίζοντας πως πολλές στιγμές που το συνόδευαν αποχαιρετώ.

----------


## BlackCoral

Υπάρχει λόγος που δεν υπάρχει σκοπός. Αν δεν υπάρχει ο σκοπός δεν υπάρχει ο συγκεκριμένος δρόμος να ακολουθηθεί, δεν υπάρχουν και οι φαντασιώσεις, δεν γεννιούνται ουτοπίες. Και δεν πειράζει να αισθάνομαι λύπη κάποτε, δεν πειράζει να εξαφανίζω τις εγγυήσεις. Γράφω σβήνω, γράφω σβήνω, σκέφτομαι, αναρωτιέμαι, ωστόσο δεν κοιμάμαι, δεν έχω ασφάλεια, κι η σωστή ώρα είναι η ώρα που νιώθω τον παλμό. Κάθε φορά κάτι νέο, και στον δρόμο.

----------


## BlackCoral

Δε νομίζω πως θα μείνω πολύ εδώ. Ένα, γιατί είναι λίγο αυτιστικό, καθώς δε νιώθω καμιά επιθυμία να γίνω σωτήρας κανενός, αυτό το αφήνω στους ήδη υπάρχοντες επαγγελματίες, που έχουν καταφέρει να έχουν έναν άμεμπτο εικονικό εαυτό. Δύο, γιατί τα μόνα ενδιαφέροντα ποστς που βρήκα, αυτά τα edge cutting ones, ήταν από άτομα που ήδη την έχουν κάνει γι αλλού και όχι άδικα. Είμαι τόσο ανώμαλη φαίνεται που ό,τι θεωρώ πως μπορεί να με βοηθήσει, το βρίσκω σε όσους εδώ μέσα έχουν φάει τη χειρότερη επίθεση, πού να τη χωρέσεις τόση υποκριτική καλοσύνη. Μετά, ενώ διάβαζα έναν που μπορούσα να πάρω και γλυκάθηκα, μου άρχισε τα η Αλήθεια, το Ήθος, η Αγάπη, όλα με κεφαλαίο. Σιχτίρ. Με χάλασες. χαχα
Αυτό το σκοτάδι μέσα μου το πέταξα ήδη, τι μεγάλη μαλακία. Το φως μέσα μου, το σκοτάδι μέσα μου, το λαμπατέρ στο κομοδίνο. Τι γελοίο που μου φάνηκε μετά, έχει κι ένα καλό να σε ξαναδιαβάζεις. Όταν έχεις μεγαλώσει με τόση προπαγάνδα και τιμωρία και φόβο, επακόλουθα είναι τα γεννήματα της φαντασίας να τα θεωρείς και πραγματικά, κι ας έχεις αναλύσει και το ρόλο τους και τις επιπτώσεις. Βγαίνουν που και που ξανά, σα κοπάδι από μέδουσες, διαφανείς αργοκίνητες γλιστερές θεάσεις μέσα στην απέραντη πράσινη θάλασσα των διδαχών. Τι να πάρεις από έναν χώρο όταν δεν τον σέβεσαι, οκ, να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις για καμιά ξεπέτα. Τίποτε παραπάνω, κι εμένα δε με καυλώνει καν πλέον. Όπως η κοινωνία, οι ευγένειες που κάτω κρύβουν τη λεπίδα, τα ευγενικά μακρόπνοα συναισθήματα, δε με καλύπτουν. Προτιμώ αυτόν που θα δει τη λεπίδα, όχι αυτόν που θα την καλύψει πίσω από ένα σωρό ψευδών στηρίξεων, πώς να στο πω, δεν είναι γνήσιο ότι αγαπάς ότι σου κόβει τα φτερά, όσο κι αν καλύπτεται από την πλέμπα, αυταπατάται. Τι δουλειά έχω δηλαδή με τον κάθε τυχαίο, τι με ενώνει, τι με κρατά μαζί του σε αυτόν τον απαράμιλλο συρφετό που πάει μια δώθε μια κείθε και χειραγωγείται και λέει καλημέρες καλησπέρες καληνύχτες με την αυταπάτη ότι νοιάζεται; Γιατί να με νοιάζει; Τους σιχαίνομαι. Εγώ κοιτάζω εμένα, δεν είμαι εδώ για κανέναν, αυτή είναι η ωμή αλήθεια, μιλάω για μένα, ακούω για μένα, εμένα μεγαλώνω, τα άλλα είναι περιττά, ψόφια και άνευρα.

----------


## BlackCoral

Στο χέρι μου έχω ένα καλό νυστέρι. Το νυστέρι δεν θα με ξεπεράσει, ούτε καν αυτό.

----------


## BlackCoral

Δεν τρέχω πλέον ξοπίσω από έναν εαυτό, δεν ψάχνω αυτόν τον εαυτό. Το να ψάχνω τον σωστό εαυτό είναι σα να αναζητώ μία ομίχλη, είναι μία οπτική που δε με αφορά, κι ένα κυνήγι που αφήνω πίσω μου. Ο ιδεατός εαυτός δεν υπάρχει κι αν υπάρξει, θα χρειαστεί να το εξοντώσω για να γυρίσω ξανά εκεί, να ταξιδεύω πάντα προς το κέντρο, για να είμαι ικανή για την ικανοποίηση. Αναγνωρίζω πως οι σκοποί του χθες δε με δεσμεύουν, δεν είμαι δέσμια του πρότερου εαυτού μου και των συνθηκών του, καθώς δεν είμαι πια αυτός ο άνθρωπος που τους περιείχε και τον καθοδηγούσαν. Από μία τυχαία φράση ενός ανθρώπου που θεωρώ εχθρό μου πια, κράτησα μία φράση που έκανα δική μου, κατέληξα να σκέφτομαι πώς κι από τον δυνάστη μπορώ να πάρω δίχως φόβο.
'Ηθελα τόσα να συζητήσω μαζί σου, μου αρέσει να το ψάχνω, πάντα μου άρεσε να γυρεύω και να βρίσκω. Τώρα βρίσκω τόσα και τα βλέπω διαφορετικά, και από εκείνα φτιάχνω νέες σκέψεις και καταλήγω σε συμπεράσματα. Διαβάζοντας το ίδιο βιβλίο, ούτε εγώ ούτε εσύ θα καταλήξουμε στα ίδια συμπεράσματα εντελώς, δε γίνεται, καθώς περνάμε τις ιστορίες και τις σκέψεις από το προσωπικό μας βίωμα, τη δική μας εμπειρία. Δημιουργούμε κόσμους διαφορετικούς από το ίδιο βιβλίο, γιατί το ερμηνεύουμε διαφορετικά. Και αυτή η πολλαπλότητα είναι απολαυστική γιατί έχει μέσα της ζωή, έχει πάθος, έχει ζωντάνια, έχει επίπεδα. Η μονοδιάστατη αντίληψη είναι βαρετή και εγκλωβιστική, είναι εχθρική και φέρει αλλοτρίωση. Δεν αισθάνομαι καμία επιθυμία να κάνω τη δουλειά άλλων, είναι δική τους δουλειά να φτάσουν εκεί που ορίζουν, δική μου άλλη. Παίρνω, ξεμαθαίνω, μαθαίνω, γυρεύω το στόχο μου, καθαρίζω τα σκουπίδια, καθαρίζω τη ματιά μου, ορίζω τη θέση μου. Σκεφτόμουν την ταινία Η Μύγα. Πως έτρωγε και έκανε επικίνδυνο το ίδιο το υλικό από το οποίο τρεφόταν. Θα ψάξω να την ξαναδώ. Ωραίος πρωταγωνιστής, καλή ταινία. Θα την ξαναδώ αυτές τις μέρες.

----------


## BlackCoral

Βασισμένη πάνω σε παλιότερους διαξιφισμούς και επιθέσεις λεκτικές που σαν επισκέπτης πια τις αναψηλαφώ, γράφω μία ανάλυση πάνω σε ένα ζήτημα που είναι πάντα επίκαιρο. Και ξέρω γιατί το κάνω. Γιατί το έχω βιώσει και μπορώ να το δω από μέσα. Πιάνω μία θέαση και την κάνω δυνατότερη, πιο μεστή, πιο οξυμένη. Η κριτική μου δεν είναι αυτοτιμωρητική, είναι ένας τρόπος να καταλάβω εμένα μέσα στο σύνολο. Με ποιους τρόπους επιδρά πάνω μου, με ποιους τρόπους εγώ μπορώ να επιδράσω ή να αποδράσω; Πρέπει να σε ματώνει κάτι για να σε σπρώξει μπροστά. Πρέπει να πέφτει πάνω σου σαν κουβάς με πάγο. Πρέπει να σε σοκάρει. Ο μόνος τρόπος να τινάξω οποιαδήποτε αδράνεια, είναι να οπλίσω τη σκέψη μου, να διαβάσω μέσα στην προιστορία μου, τις παγίδες και τα θεατρικά που είχαν στηθεί . Η δυνατότητα αναδημιουργίας, οι θεληματικές προσποιήσεις, τα αθέατα δεσμά, η πίεση της σφαίρας του οικείου, όλα αυτά με απασχολούν και θα ασχοληθώ μαζί τους. Ξέρω ότι είναι σημαντικό για μένα.

----------


## BlackCoral

Η αγάπη για τα άνθη. Η αγάπη για τα ήδη εγκλωβισμένα φυτά. Η αγάπη για τα ήδη εγκλωβισμένα ζώα. Η ίδια αγάπη για μένα, που ζω στις ίδιες συνθήκες με αυτά, σε αυτήν την απέραντη φυλακή. Η μάσκα για την προστασία του ενός από τον άλλον, λες και αυτός θα ήταν ο μεγαλύτερος θάνατος, κι όχι αυτός που διαρκεί μία αιωνιότητα στην ασχήμια των τειχών και των αποστάσεων. Τίποτε δε μπορεί να μου το φτιάξει, περνάει η λύπη, δεν ακουμπά, αφήνει. Το περιθώριο ανάμεσα στο στοχασμό και τη νοσταλγία, είναι μία συνθήκη για οργή.

----------


## BlackCoral

Το συμπέρασμα δε με γνωρίζει κανένας είναι λανθασμένο. Με ξέρει κάποια και μάλιστα πολύ καλά. Εγώ. Ποιον χρειάζομαι για φίλο περισσότερο από εμένα; Κανέναν. (Συν ότι έχω και κάποιον άλλο και μάλιστα στη θέση που τον θέλω εγώ κάθε φορά). :D
Με λίγα λόγια, όχι κλάψες, όχι μαύρα δάκρυα ελληνική ταινία, η ζωή θέλει ελαφρότητα, όχι λιτανείες. Αγαπημένα λόγια, το γέλιο είναι η μεγαλύτερη δύναμη. Τίποτε δεν αξίζει σαν αυτό, και είναι η καλύτερη θεραπεία. Αρκετούς τάφους έχουμε γύρω μας, ας μην ανοίγουμε τάφους και μέσα μας, άντε κάποιους στο μυαλό μας για πράγματα που αξίζει να θαφτούν γιατί βρωμίσανε, και μετά πέταμα έξω!

----------


## BlackCoral

Καλύτερα είμαι, βοήθησε και κάτι σήμερα να καταλάβω περισσότερα για το τι επαναλαμβάνεται. Μια φίλη μου έφτασε πολύ κοντά στον θάνατο λίγες βδομάδες πριν, τα πνευμόνια της γέμισαν υγρό, τα νεφρά της τα παράτησαν. Σήμερα βγαίνει από το νοσοκομείο! Δε θα είναι ίδια, της έχει αφήσει σημάδια η περιπέτεια και θα χρειάζεται πάντα στο εξής να προσέχει. Αλλά όλα καλύτερα, αγώνας για ισορροπία, για χαρά, αγώνας για ξεπέρασμα, η ζωή τραβάει μπροστά, συμπαρασύρει τα πάντα.

----------


## BlackCoral

Η ζωή είναι μαζί απαίσια και όμορφη. Υπέροχη και σκληρή. Τραγική και ηρωική. Στην τέλεια κάθοδο ενυπάρχει η δυνατότητα για την λαμπρότερη άνοδο. Αγκαλιάζω την σκληρή πλευρά, το δέρμα του καρχαρία, όσο και την απαλότητα ενός λειασμένου βότσαλου από τα κύματα. Αγκαλιάζω ό,τι μου δίνει ο δρόμος.

----------


## BlackCoral

Η φίλη μου κάνει πλέον τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα αιμοκάθαρση. Πόσο θα αντέξει με τον ρυθμό αυτό δεν ξέρω. Ήταν ένας πολύ δραστήριος άνθρωπος και την πληγώνει η απραξία, την ενοχλεί, δεν το λέει, ξέρω πως το αισθάνεται έντονα και αυτό φέρει το μεγαλύτερο βάρος αυτή τη στιγμή στο συναίσθημά της.
Ωστόσο είναι δυνατός άνθρωπος, ξέρω ότι θα το χειριστεί και θα το αξιολογήσει, ξέρω πως θα το κάνει.Και ξέρω ότι μέσα από το δικό της ταξίδι μέσα στην ασθένεια, την αναπηρία και ίσως το τέλος, θα αλλάξω, όπως ήδη το κάνω, κι εγώ.

----------


## BlackCoral

Προσπαθώ να είμαι συγκεντρωμένη, αν και πάσχω από έλλειψη συγκέντρωσης πάντοτε. Old habits die hard. Θέλω να κάνω δέκα πράγματα ταυτόχρονα και ενώ πάω να κάνω το ένα αφήνω το άλλο. Έκανα μερικά από όσα ήθελα πάντως. Αύριο περισσότερα. Η φίλη μου δεν είναι καλύτερα. Φοβάμαι γι αυτήν. Έχει αρχίσει και φιλοσοφεί, αλλά με διαφορετικό τρόπο έχει αλλάξει ο τρόπος που επικοινωνούσε, προετοιμάζεται; Δε θα θέλω να ξαναδώ τόσα χωρίς αυτήν. Κι όμως, πρέπει να το δεχτώ, πως ίσως να τη βοηθάει αυτό, ίσως να κλείνει τον κύκλο της. Μου έρχεται να τα σπάσω όλα. Είμαι που είμαι της καταστροφής γενικά, τώρα πραγματικά θέλω να τα λιανίσω.

----------


## BlackCoral

Δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ γιατί κάποιοι άνθρωποι βαριούνται. Το αίσθημα της βαρεμάρας δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά δεν το νιώθω. Νομίζω πως σε αυτό τον τομέα παρέμεινα πάντα παιδί, πάντα κάτι νέο, πάντα κάτι άλλο υπάρχει που βοηθάει με την ανακάλυψή του να γεμίζω το σύμπαν μου. Αυτό μπορεί να κάνει κύκλους, να ξαναβρώ στο δρόμο ένα μου παλιό ενδιαφέρον, ή να είναι κάτι εντελώς καινούργιο. 
Ζωγράφισα ένα τελείως διαφορετικό θέμα, που δεν είχα πιάσει ποτέ γιατί θεωρούσα πως δεν είχα την κλίση για το συγκεκριμένο. Αποδείχτηκε ότι η κρίση μου δεν ήταν σωστή, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν πολύ καλό. Πρέπει να μη σταματάω να δοκιμάζω, άσχετα από το τι νομίζω. Πώς να ξέρω αν δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ;
Κάποιες συγκυρίες στη ζωή έχουν μία ξεχωριστή διαύγεια, τότε βρίσκεις ό,τι ζητάς με ιδιαίτερη ευκολία, με ό,τι καταγίνεσαι βγαίνει όμορφο ή τουλάχιστον ενδιαφέρον, τα εργαλεία σου είναι λες μπροστά σου κάθε στιγμή για να τα αδράξεις. Και κάποιες άλλες που κοιτάς το κενό, νομίζω ότι συγκεντρώνεις τη δύναμή σου για να ξανανιώσεις την ένταση αυτή. Δεν χρειάζεται να φοβόμαστε τις στιγμές που έρχονται μετά τις περιόδους ακμής. Δε χρειάζεται να τις βαφτίζω κάτι. Δε χρειάζεται να τις κρίνω, ούτε να τις φοβάμαι. Μόνο να περιμένω, δρώντας ίσως πιο χθόνια, πιο γήινα, πιο low. Γιατί να μην είναι δηλαδή προστασία του μυαλού μου, αντί για "απάθεια"; Ποιος το λέει; Αφού ξέρω πως το καίω κάποιες φορές, εκατό παράθυρα με πληροφορίες. Διάβασα ένα άρθρο για το αν μας κάνει λιγότερο έξυπνους η Google, καθώς δεν διαβάζουμε πλέον όπως παλιότερα, δεν επικεντρώνουμε όλη την προσοχή μας, πηδάμε από το έναν στον άλλο ιστοχώρο, από το ένα στο δεύτερο και στο τρίτο κέντρο πληροφορίας, που δεν την αφομοιώνουμε. Μπορεί και να έχει δίκιο σε ένα βαθμό, αλλά εμένα υπάρχουν φορές που αυτή η γρηγοράδα και η μεταπήδηση μου δίνει μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση, για σκέψου να έπρεπε να ψάξω σε δέκα βιβλία να βρω αυτό που θέλω εκείνη τη στιγμή.

----------


## BlackCoral

Κανένα θετικό νέο, εξακολουθεί να αργοπεθαίνει ή δίνει τη μάχη της; Αν το δει και το δω ως το πρώτο ή το δει και το δω ως το δεύτερο, έχει διαφορά. Κάνει διαφορά. Μπορεί όχι στο πρακτικό κομμάτι, να πεθάνει δηλαδή, έτσι κι αλλιώς όλοι θα πεθάνουμε, αλλά στο τι γίνεται όσο είναι εδώ και όσο μπορεί να παλέψει. Θα προσπαθήσω να την κάνω να ξαναπιάσει να ασχοληθεί με πράγματα που αγαπά, αλλά δεν έχει τη δύναμη αυτή τη στιγμή. Θα πρέπει να το κάνω την κατάλληλη στιγμή. Το αναλύω και ίσως και να μην έχει σημασία τι αναλύω, κι ο χρόνος θα φέρει αυτό που θα φέρει. Είναι σε ένα δωρισμένο νέο ανάκλιντρο αγκαλιά με μία νέα φλις κουβέρτα, και κρυώνει ενώ ο καιρός είναι ζεστός.

----------


## BlackCoral

Το έπιασα. Βρήκα αυτό που ζητούσα. Με λίγη έξωθεν βοήθεια φαντάζομαι, ωστόσο το βρήκα. Ήταν η ώρα να το βρω. Είναι η αντίθετη πλευρά που έχει το κλειδί, και δεν μπορώ να είμαι ολόκληρη αρνούμενη να περάσω εκείνη την πόρτα. Έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον ομολογώ πως ενώνονται οι μυθολογίες και τα σύμβολα έτσι. Μελετώ, ακούγοντας ήχους βροχής από ένα asmr video, καταπληκτική μέρα. Ο Νίτσε θα χαιρόταν σήμερα!

----------


## BlackCoral

Η σωτηρία του μυαλού είναι πολύ μεγάλο πράγμα. Κατά πως λέει το σόνγκι για την ψυχή, εγώ το λέω μυαλό.

----------


## BlackCoral

Δεν εμπιστεύομαι εύκολα τους ανθρώπους. Γενικά. Αλλά δεν το θεωρώ αρνητικό, γιατί έχω ανθρώπους που εμπιστεύομαι. Πώς λειτουργεί δεν ξέρω. Μπορεί να είμαι εξαιρετικά τυχερή μέσα στην ατυχία μου. Μπορεί να έχω κάνει κάτι που δεν αναγνωρίζω και να ήταν σωστό. Δε με νοιάζει και ιδιαίτερα. Απλώς το βλέπω. Νομίζω πως ωριμάζοντας ήρθε και μία μη ανοχή των περιττών, βγαίνω σχετικά γρηγορότερα από ό,τι παλιά σε ό,τι με ενοχλήσει, έστω κι αν μου έχει δώσει κιόλας πράγματα που θεωρώ καλά σε κάποια φάση. Θα δούμε. Αυτό μπορεί να δείχνει κάποια γνώση του εαυτού, στα όριά του, μπορεί και να είναι φόβος για πλήγωμα.

----------

